# Sticky  TOS reminder - Language



## ShakeDown

Hate having to do this, but from what we've seen lately it's necessary...

Foul language has gotten a little off the hook lately (yes it's against the TOS we all agreed to when we registered) and our staff is goin nuts editing posts to clean it up lately. Please be courteous to your fellow members (some of which are minors!) and lay off colorful language in the forums.

Substituting special characters in the place of letters although creative, is still a violation of our TOS. 

I have faith we can clean this up without having to intervene further.

Thanks!


----------



## KaGee

Shouldn't be necessary to remind everyone, but none the less, from the TOS



> Conduct: No obscenities, personal attacks, character assassination, ...Posts with the sole intention of causing problems on the forums, *will not be tolerated.*


----------

